# [Thu 31st Dec 2015] Brixton Offline New Year's Eve party! (London)



## editor (Dec 22, 2015)

We're back at the Albert for the big NYE's party!

10pm - 4am
£4 - regulars get in free!

One of Brixton's longest running club nights looks set to put on another wild New Year's Eve party, with DJs Ms Jizzy Rascal, Editor and Baron Bobby Bauhaus throwing down a party fuelling mix of indie, dance, ska, punk, Motown, hip-hop and drum'n' bass.

Taking place in one of Brixton's last remaining non-gentrified boozers, expect cheap prices at the bar, an old school, unpretentious crowd and some of the friendliest folks you'll find around town.

Get there quick though, as this party is always a sell-out.


DJs on the night

*DJ JIZZY RASCAL*
The gin powerhouse will be serving up a wonderful mix of retro, punk, hip-hop, dance and even a bit of Dolly Parton. Hell yes!

*EDITOR (urban75)*
Expect a hearty, ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet.


----------

